# steath packaged Test And EQ  from alin shop



## triedntrue (Jun 19, 2012)

*steath packaged from alin shop*

I bought steath packaged Test and EQ from Alin shop. What i got is labled as ***. Both the test and the EQ smell exactly the same. Did I get beat or is this standard operation procedure? Does anyone Know wether alinshop is bogus or what? Im trying to do something for my self here and dont want to put some random shit in my body. My buddy that ordered with me said he trust them but IDK. Please any info would be out standing.​


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 19, 2012)

You have two posts so I'm gonna say this... Pics or BS!  

I never dealt with them, but I believe this just another fucking "sponsor bash" thread.  

Pics or GTFO!


----------



## triedntrue (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm new to this. If i dont post a pic then you think i BSing?


----------



## triedntrue (Jun 19, 2012)

triedntrue said:


> I'm new to this. If i dont post a pic then you think i BSing?




theres  your pic now i need info please. Anyone. I am not sponcer bashing>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 20, 2012)

Where's the pic?  And yes, you need to show us proof.  Too many people with little no posts either bashing or raving about a product/source.  It's getting old.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 20, 2012)

animalhaus said:


> you have two posts so i'm gonna say this... Pics or bs!
> 
> I never dealt with them, but i believe this just another fucking "sponsor bash" thread.
> 
> Pics or gtfo!




true!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 20, 2012)

and they only talk shit to receive more gear for free as gear replace,etc..i say scammer!


----------



## sofargone561 (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a question, there is no sponors bashing right? well since IM got rid of the sponsors cant we bash the fuck out of them since they no longer are sponors? only makes sense right. PICS OR GTFO!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jun 20, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have a question, there is no sponors bashing right? well since IM got rid of the sponsors cant we bash the fuck out of them since they no longer are sponors? only makes sense right. PICS OR GTFO!



It's just so damn annoying to see these threads in AZ.  Go create another sub-forum and call it "ex-sponsor bashing" for all I care, and I'll just stay out of it. lol.


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 20, 2012)

OP - do you even have a fuking clue as to  what you are putting in your body, why, at what dose, and the other drugs that should  be run with it?  Judging by your first post, you are either retarded, or a troll.....


----------



## the_predator (Jun 20, 2012)

I inject sex lube all the time and I am fucking jacked from it! Sex lube FTW On a serious note...your a moron! Why don't you pm a rep or the source instead of putting packaging info out there for anyone(LE) to read about. Or better yet...do your fucking homework before you buy the product.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 20, 2012)

triedntrue said:


> *steath packaged from alin shop*
> 
> I bought steath packaged Test and EQ from Alin shop. What i got is labled as ***. Both the test and the EQ smell exactly the same. Did I get beat or is this standard operation procedure? Does anyone Know wether alinshop is bogus or what? Im trying to do something for my self here and dont want to put some random shit in my body. My buddy that ordered with me said he trust them but IDK. Please any info would be out standing.​


Go to their forum and ask them via PM or e-mail. This is not the place to ask. And yes its totally normal.

Alinshop.in


----------



## DOBE (Jun 20, 2012)

Bang it bro, you'll know whats up soon enough!


----------



## triedntrue (Jun 22, 2012)

Sorry to have offened so many poeple. Yes im New to all this. I thought this is the place to ask those kind of question. For all thos with something to say FU. If i cant get some info from you dont waste my time and your. To the few who actualy gave an answer thanks. I will roll with it. If i dont ask you guy then who do you ask.


----------



## FordFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Search on it. You will find your answer if you look. Alin is a good shop


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 22, 2012)

triedntrue said:


> Sorry to have offened so many poeple. Yes im New to all this. I thought this is the place to ask those kind of question. For all thos with something to say FU. If i cant get some info from you dont waste my time and your. To the few who actualy gave an answer thanks. I will roll with it. If i dont ask you guy then who do you ask.



Go to alin and ask them. Asking details about this here is against the rules.

Click the link below;

Anabolic Steroid Forums


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 22, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have a question, there is no sponors bashing right? well since IM got rid of the sponsors cant we bash the fuck out of them since they no longer are sponors? only makes sense right. PICS OR GTFO!


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 22, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> i have a question, there is no sponors bashing right? well since IM got rid of the sponsors cant we bash the fuck out of them since they no longer are sponors? only makes sense right. PICS OR GTFO!



As far as I'm aware and I may be wrong but the rule of NO SOURCE DISCUSSION ALLOWED is still a rule here.

And yet 99% of the threads in the anabolic section right now are about sources


----------

